# Who else got carried away on Black Friday



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's my little list


5ltrs sonax BSD
5ltrs valet pro citrus pre wash
Chemical guys fabric guard
Vikan slimline upholstery brush
Vikan upholstery nail brush
600ml spray bottles x10

All from clean your car

T3000 cps DA machine

From liquid elements


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

nope, not spent a penny! I want a mega bargain Go Pro


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nope ain't spent nothing, ain't seen any deals worth buying. 10% etc is pretty pointless, everything with big savings I don't want


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Nope ain't spent nothing, ain't seen any deals worth buying. 10% etc is pretty pointless, everything with big savings I don't want


I can sort of see your point and if I didn't need stuff I wouldn't have been buying either.

10% is better than you normally get from cyc plus they had what I needed.

The DA was a bargain aswell and included delivery for £95


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I've managed to end up buying 5 pots of wax, not sure how, I guess I'm just a sucker for a bargain!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Spent 80quid on MFs on the liquid elements site,
Another little order on CYC,
Now im thinking on getting me a duetto..
I love this part of the year..:wall:


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

ronwash said:


> Spent 80quid on MFs on the liquid elements site,
> Another little order on CYC,
> Now im thinking on getting me a duetto..
> I love this part of the year..:wall:


Yeah think we all love this time of year shame my bank balance doesn't seem have to same view on the matter lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

we love this time of the year because we are sat at our computers rather than being out washing our cars!!! That my friends is the very reason we are skint in January :thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nothing for me but we did get a ps4, 2 games extra controller & 2 yrs unlimited insurance (inc accidental damage) for £360 so not too bad


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> we love this time of the year because we are sat at our computers rather than being out washing our cars!!! That my friends is the very reason we are skint in January :thumb:


I'm skint in January because 3 of our kids have birthdays in January


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> nope, not spent a penny! I want a mega bargain Go Pro


That the only thing I've been after

Made a few orders with traders on here and got a few bits of fishing tackle though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was nothing out there that I really needed or fancy, if and when I do want something I will get it, Black Friday or not.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've bought a Thomas the tank engine dvd...

Other wise that's it, I wanted some revive and poorboys diamond white, but the deals weren't worthwhile. 

I was going to buy the pair from waxamomo, but surprisingly enough all the decent products suddenly went out of stock?!?!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> That the only thing I've been after
> 
> Made a few orders with traders on here and got a few bits of fishing tackle though


saw the Go Pro Hero 4 Silver on eBay last night (well 2:30am) for £249 but i wanted the Black Edition


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> saw the Go Pro Hero 4 Silver on eBay last night (well 2:30am) for £249 but i wanted the Black Edition


I want the 3+ black

No point paying the extra for a 4 when the only real difference is the number :lol:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

A few quid spent in i4detailing 10 items should be here for early crimbo


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> saw the Go Pro Hero 4 Silver on eBay last night (well 2:30am) for £249 but i wanted the Black Edition


Need to find someone going to the states, I picked up a Hero 4 Black about 6 weeks ago for just over £300


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

TomWVXR said:


> Need to find someone going to the states, I picked up a Hero 4 Black about 6 weeks ago for just over £300


That's a bargain !!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Another crap thing from the states, I spent the day burning cash as the chavs of this world beat each other up at the shops, as with everything in the UK it's a con with false 'Bargains' :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

TomWVXR said:


> Need to find someone going to the states, I picked up a Hero 4 Black about 6 weeks ago for just over £300


My mates in Canada with the army and they're exactly the same price as here


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rundie said:


> Another crap thing from the states, I spent the day burning cash as the chavs of this world beat each other up at the shops, as with everything in the UK it's a con with false 'Bargains' :thumb:


Totally agree with the tv's they have been fighting over. They are cheap for a reason !!

Do they think the supermarkets just happen to have all the tv's out the back?? They are bought in dirt cheap and sold cheap supermarkets are making a killing.

Where as the deals on detailing stuff generally was just a little more discount than normal, I do think my DA was a bargain though lol


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I always look for "bargains" but this week I've only been buying Christmas presents or stuff we would have bought anyway


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Spent 0 to old in the tooth to fall for false bargains when I need something I will buy it.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Rob74 said:


> I'm skint in January because 3 of our kids have birthdays in January


I'm assuming you and your partner have a birthday/anniversary celebration etc round about April? Lol


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

ScottHannah said:


> I'm assuming you and your partner have a birthday/anniversary celebration etc round about April? Lol


We got married on the 6-4-96 but 1 of the kids was 4-1/2 weeks early & another was 9 -1/2 weeks early which was just bad bloody luck for us lol


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I didn't spend a penny today, why are people fighting over these cheap TVs? dont really need anything and if we want it we go and buy it.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> My mates in Canada with the army and they're exactly the same price as here


Strange mine was from DC in Las Vegas, Think after exchange it came to about £320/£330, Couldnt get them for love nor money over here, No one had them instock at the time


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> I didn't spend a penny today, why are people fighting over these cheap TVs? dont really need anything and if we want it we go and buy it.


Exactly they aren't actually good TVs are they !!.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Retailers will do anything to pries the cash from the hand, most of the stuff is brought in especially for the time.
Cheap tat most of it :doublesho


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Tesco were flogging Samsung TVs. Not exactly low quality TVs lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't get carried away but popped into B&Q and fought off two pensioners to get a Fatmax open tote

http://www.diy.com/black-friday?mid...&ecamp=eml-wk43-14-Club-Weekly-DB-BFPlantSeed

Already had one and wanted another, excellent value for a tenner :thumb:

PS - I made up the bit about the pensioners. I was about the only person in the store - I think the rest of the town were over at Tescos fighting over the cheap TVs :lol:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope, black friday, buy something because you think it's a bargain day, I think I can live without a cheap tv etc.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Metro vac Blaster Sidekick from CYC 
With the 10% Black Friday offer code :thumb:

No other daft shopping though thankfully


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Got a chromecast wanted one for a while, just happens to be a bonus it was £20 with 3 months free now tv.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Talidan said:


> Got a chromecast wanted one for a while, just happens to be a bonus it was £20 with 3 months free now tv.


That's a good deal, where was it from if you don't mind me asking? :wave:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> That's a good deal, where was it from if you don't mind me asking? :wave:


£18 on Amazon, but no freebies.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> That's a good deal, where was it from if you don't mind me asking? :wave:


No bother it was from currys, but i think the offer started today so it should still be on for a while.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Talidan said:


> No bother it was from currys, but i think the offer started today so it should still be on for a while.


Currys offers run till Wednesday I think jive seen posted somewhere


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Tried to order a water filter for a Christmas pressie and a few other bits from swisswax but would not apply code off final total after it excepted it. So got nothing. Will be the 3rd filter I've got for presents lol.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a pair of dre beats mixrs from John lewis, 25% off to £150, usually they are £220. 
Shame I didn't wait til today to get my metrovac sidekick, could have had 10% off  oh well the Mrs got me it as an early xmas present


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Esoteric Signature Series Wax v2	Esoteric - 100ml
Nanolex Premium Spray Sealant 100ml	NXSP001 - 100ml	
Gyeon Q2 PRIME - 30ml	Gyeon Q2 Prime - 30ml
Gyeon Q2 LeatherCoat - 120ml

Esoteric had a great sale. 
Was tempted by Chemical Guys 30% off sale, but showed some restraint...


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Anybody found any real bargains?or is it just pure hype.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

I did, Motorgeek
Brinkmann Tuff Max Dual LED Swirl Finder
Valet Pro Chemical Resistant Brush - Plastic #22
Finish Kare Hi-Temp Paste Wax
Foam Pad Conditioning Brush
Invisible Glass Reach & Clean Tool


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Me i am afraid, i attacked a person for a cheap rubbish tele in Asda......................






Joke


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Esoteric Signature Series Wax v2Esoteric - 100ml
> 
> Nanolex Premium Spray Sealant 100mlNXSP001 - 100ml
> 
> ...


Chemical guys had 30% off never saw that advertised damn, could have got myself some pads


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Andyrat85 said:


> Chemical guys had 30% off never saw that advertised damn, could have got myself some pads


It's still continuing today.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Got £300 of clothes for £140 last night. Can't complain I suppose :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

dooka said:


>


:lol:

Tbh I didn't see the rush

Genuinely needed some new clothes since having a clear out so the sale was just a bonus


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> It's still continuing today.


Where is that as the offer I've seen is 15% off plus a gift worth 15% of your order


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Goodylax said:


> Esoteric Signature Series Wax v2	Esoteric - 100ml
> Nanolex Premium Spray Sealant 100ml	NXSP001 - 100ml
> Gyeon Q2 PRIME - 30ml	Gyeon Q2 Prime - 30ml
> Gyeon Q2 LeatherCoat - 120ml
> ...


You got yourself one hell of a wax,my fav wax out of em all.
Prime is great also.
Enjoy bud.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Andyrat85 said:


> Where is that as the offer I've seen is 15% off plus a gift worth 15% of your order


Sorry that is the offer that I had seen. Didn't realise the other post said 30% discount.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Sorry that is the offer that I had seen. Didn't realise the other post said 30% discount.


Boooooo was to good to hope for I guess lol


----------

